
Scientists reach back in time to discover some of the most power-packed galaxies - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10825.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://newsstand.clemson.edu/mediarelations/scientists-
reach...](http://newsstand.clemson.edu/mediarelations/scientists-reach-back-
in-time-to-discover-some-of-the-most-power-packed-galaxies/)

